# What size skid is too small?



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking at possibly buying a skid. It's only use is for snow, I don't have a use for it in the summer. What size is too small? I'm looking at wheeled units. The sudden and unplanned purchase puts my price range for a mechanically good, lower hour machine puts me at 1500-1750lb capacity units (my sub's unit was just stolen unfortunately). The machine is pushing an 8' box with a poly edge. The max push is 300ft.
The sqft of parking is rather small, about 2, maybe 3max acres (I don't have the final numbers as its still under construction), but more small areas, detail work and relocation of snow; this is the better reason for going skid vs truck. To give you an idea, think of a factory or mill from the early 1900s, very close buildings with small parking areas.
The skid we had ( my sub's) was an 80hp machine.
Is a 1500/1750lb machine ok? We plow with the storm, so as soon as accumulation starts, we go.
I had considered renting to finish the season, but for the cost I figure I may be better off buying for the long term.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the main dealers may offer a rent with purchase at end,....applying rental payments to purchase


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think seeing what you can get for your budget is better then automatically going for a smaller machine with them likely being cheaper. 

If you are using it for snow only a clean, well maintained 3,000hr machine with a 2200lb or greater lift capacity and 75+ hp very well could be just as good of a buy as a 1600lb, 58hp machine with 1850hrs on it. Unless you rack hours up each winter on a machine you could get a few years or more of service out of a 3,000hr machine before it gets to the point that you might want to sell it or save it for a backup machine.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

leolkfrm said:


> the main dealers may offer a rent with purchase at end,....applying rental payments to purchase


Thought about that, but a new 45k minimum machine is out of my budget/plans for next few years.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark13 said:


> I think seeing what you can get for your budget is better then automatically going for a smaller machine with them likely being cheaper.
> 
> If you are using it for snow only a clean, well maintained 3,000hr machine with a 2200lb or greater lift capacity and 75+ hp very well could be just as good of a buy as a 1600lb, 58hp machine with 1850hrs on it. Unless you rack hours up each winter on a machine you could get a few years or more of service out of a 3,000hr machine before it gets to the point that you might want to sell it or save it for a backup machine.


Definitely an option, more availability seems to be the lower hour/hp machines though. I'm going to keep looking, but don't want to rule out the lower HP if it'll work for my application.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd worry less about the weight, lifting cap. and HP, and worry more about getting a 2 speed machine. I'd buy a 1700# rated machine with 2 speed beore I bought a 3000# rated machine with a single speed for snow work.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I definitely agree on 2spd. 
A smaller machine that moves quicker and can keep more momentum going is better then a big machine that goes 5.5mph wide open and can barely get the snow to roll in front of it or off the side of a blade.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good point. There's a lot of moving around for the machine at this site, so single speed would get frustrating.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What is your budget?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought a 3500 hr 2 sp gehl (80hp) for 11k before this winter. Has cab and good tires. I think i got a decent deal. Has worked well in the 2 storms weve had.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If the skid that your sub was using was handling it fine, then look for something similar. If it was having difficulty handling the snow, then you know you need to increase the specs a bit.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Just bought a kubota ssv65 love it lots of power ,everything easy to service . 38000.00 I refuse to pay 45000-60000 for a skid steer


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

All sizes will move snow the same with the right size blade/pusher.2 speed is the key as others have mentioned.You said 8 foot pusher/plow with storm,I wouldn't go smaller than a bobcat 205/590 or similar size machine,maybe get away with a 185/570 though, jmho .Oh and hand controls would be nice!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We just sold off an older unit with 3000 hours and bought a new one. Every year for the past 5 years at least once but usually twice it would let us down during a storm. Fuel pump, alternator, Belts, hoses, electrical and on and on and on. I am not saying a newer unit will not let you down either but the odds are in my favor now.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We ended up buying a Bobcat S650 loaded with everything (pilot control, ride control, air cond, new side led lights , ect) for $52,000. 0% intrest for 48 months - $1100 month. To me that seemed better than renting a machine for $2,400 a month which is what my dealer wanted.


----------

